# Owning a Charter Boat



## winston (Apr 15, 2000)

We''ve just purchased a Beneteau 40CC and are about to place it in charter in the BVI. We would love to hear form others who have done the same thing. What should we expect?


----------



## weiss_don (Dec 31, 2000)

Do you know how to apply for a waiver to use the foreign built boat in charter service in the US? Also, check frequently on the standards on maintenance in the BVI. I''ve seen very good and hopelessly bad! I believe that active owners get better attention. don


----------



## captainrobatkins (Jul 17, 2000)

My wife and I have just started a sailing charter business in Destin, Florida. We bought a 32 ft. 1979 Morgan, restored her, and began accepting charters (just daily trips for the time being) a week ago. Would be great to hear from anyone out there who has done something similar.


----------



## SSchober (Apr 19, 2001)

I was thinking about doing this. What are the requirements, insurance etc?
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Charter a renovated/restored Atlantic 49'' to the Greek islands, directly from the Owner!
http://users.otenet.gr/~sailwus/index2.htm


----------

